# maumee steelhead



## bigfisher14

do the steelhead run in the maumee and when is the best time to fish for them and what would be good lures they like to hit?


----------



## bassmanmark

NO! Usually the farthest west they run up a river in considerable numbers would be the Huron R. But most consider the Verm. to be the farthest west river that holds a good population of Steel.


----------



## buckeye6

i ran into a local steel guide that told me he fishes the maumee alot for steelies,no pressure,and a decent population


----------



## BornWithGills

They get caught every year during the walley run. I've seen them crashing against the dam in february before.


----------



## Walleye007

I asked Gary at Maumme Tackle about this before. 
I don't think there is a big run, but in FEB and MARCH people do catch some in the Maumee. Gary has some pics on his site of people's "Chrome" catches.


----------



## phisherman

The only steelie I've ever caught is from the maumee. Granted, I was fish for eyes.


----------



## justin

Michigan stocks steelhead into their Huron River.


----------



## Weekender#1

About 6 or 7 years ago we took a 10 LB plus steely from the Sandusky River right up by the Ballsville dam in the month of May. In my years fishing the walleye run on the Maumee I have seen 2 steelhead taken, one near the fort and the other up by Waterville. I wish they would plant some in the Maumee for chits and grins.


----------



## mojo

any erie trib will get some in on occasion, including the maumee. The problem with the maumee is that it is so big they are hard to find. Usually some kings get caught in the early spring as well. I was electro fishing with the DNR during this past walleye run and we got a nice chromer. They are there in probablly ok numbers, just hard to find in all that water.


----------



## bigfisher14

the info has been great guys.....thanks, but what kind of lures do the steelies hit if i were to get lucky on the maumee if they were to hit them.....including the king salmon in the early spring....should i just play it like i was fishing for walleye?


----------



## Weekender#1

I think there was a slight error, King salmon run up the rivers in the fall, spawn and die in the river. I have heard stories of some Kings up near the Grand Rapids dam in the fall. I once talked to a guy that claimed he landed 16 kings in one fall from the holes near the dam. Steelhead spawn in the spring but may or may not come into the rivers in the fall some do and some stay out in the lake until spring before making their run. 
I do not think there are many folks that fish for them but those that do can take a few fish.


----------



## tpet96

SHHHHHHHHHHH on the steelies and Kings


----------



## jfan

I don't think any salmon have been caught in the Maumee in 10 years......after they quit stocking the eastern Lake Erie tributaries with them. Back in the '80s, there was a guy in Waterville that used to catch a few Kings every year. 

The steelies that are caught are strays from the stockings from the Vermillion river eastward. I seriously doubt if there is a fishable population in the Maumee.....the water quality is terrible as far as sediment and clarity go (with the exception of the rapids areas in periods of dry weather). It's one of the muddiest rivers in the nation. Just not trout water.


----------



## phisherman

your a crack head


----------



## mojo

yeah sorry, i did scew that up on the kings and the fall....but I know some people who have caught multiple in a day in the last few years at the maumee. I'm not saying you can target them but you never know. As for steelies, people catch them every year in ditches that drain into erie. I've caught one in the ottawa river in the middle of toledo and that is one of the worst streams in the country. They will run up any erie trib. If you can find them you can catch them.


----------



## jfan

phisherman said:


> your a crack head


WTF? If you have a problem with my post, why don't you just say what it is exactly that's got your panties in a bunch. I'm open to intelligent critique. Save the namecalling for your adolescent peer group. 

I grew up on the Maumee and have been fishing it for over 40 years, so I do have some knowledge of the river and its' inhabitants.


----------



## Biscuit

I caught a 10 lb. 30 in. Salmon out of the maumee a few years ago in february. It was an awesome fish and totally unexpected. I just went down there to make a few casts with my new gear and I hooked into it. I was fishing with a chrome rattletrap hoping for a pike. I dont think they are in there in big numbers, but I was lucky enough to hook into one.


----------



## 1armwilly

i catch steelhead in the sandusky rive every year by the dam and at the start of the waleye run u just have to know where 2 go


----------



## j_blocker1

I've caught a few kings in the maumee, definately not a river to target either species. 

I think you'd be hard pressed to catch 1 (steelhead or kings) a week if you fished 5 days a week.


J


----------



## JimmyZ

I forgot to post this last week. Last Sun. we took out the duck rigs to make sure everything was running good. On grassy Island in the Maumee bay there was a nice steelhead laying up on the beach. Hadn't been there long either as it was still very soft. It was a very nice fish.


----------



## hiddenlake

Did catch a king in the maumee about 10 years ago, ugliest damn fish I ever seen, he was decayed bad, actually snagged the thing, had a big ole hook mouth, I'm guessing it was a king. Let the poor thing go to die in peace. The following year was down by waterville ohio fishing the maumee in october and a young kid and his girlfriend came out of the river with 2 really nice salmon, still silver and very nice looking fish. Dont know much about salmon but wish I did. Good fishing my friends, and it's almost time to start thinking ' hard water'


----------

